# found my Bugs dead this morning



## pigs4 (Jun 26, 2008)

She had just been spayed monday. sh eis 2 years old. had 3 nipples removed had a tumor on one.. she has not ate anything since surgery. a few bites here and there. my daughter is a vet tech. she came over last night and di her vitals. they were all good. we forced fed some yoguert/water gave her her baytril. 

Went to check on her this morning.she was on her side.She is overweight but maybe the stress was too much........... so sad


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry . Rest assured you did what you could and Bugs is living a better life now. I hope you can find peace knowing that she knew how much you loved her.:rainbow::angelandbunny::cry4::rip::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky free over at the Rainbow Bridge, Bugs :rainbow:.

Are you considering having a necropsy done to determine what she passed away from? And have you contacted your vet to see what he/she had to say about the situation? Perhaps they can shed some light as to what happened with Bugs.

Again, I'm so sorry :angel:.


----------



## Becca (Jun 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - though it sounds like you did alll you could do - binky free at the bridge bugs
xxx

Becca :rose::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2008)

Im so so sorry you lost your little one.

Had she pooped since her surgery? When I take a bunny in for a spay, I always make sure they have eaten at least something with fiber in it (pellets, hay canned pumpkin or some greens) within 24-36 hours. Anything beyond that without eating can be very dangerous, especially if they arent pooping, and I usually force feed them a little pellet slurry and liquids to get them pooping. As others mentioned, it could have just been something unforseeable though.

Again, Im so very sorry. I can see from the picture in your avatar that she was a very beautiful girl. 

Haley


----------



## pigs4 (Jun 26, 2008)

My daughter had her spayed at the vet she worked at she knew for her to eat before surgery. she eats like a pig usually.. loves Iames dog biscuits for a snack, parsley, veggies, pellets hay, banana. i tired everything after surgery she only ate one bite of banana and a few leaves from our apple tree. last night the veins in her ears were gone which was odd usually they are pink. but her gums were pink temp normal, heart rate normal, so who knows what happend........ my daughter wanted me to sleep with bugs good thinkg i didnt i would have freaked out......


----------



## pigs4 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh she did poop normal a tiny bit.. but little urine.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 26, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 26, 2008)

That is terrible. I am so sorry for your sudden loss. 

May you rest in peace Bugs:bunnyangel2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I can't believe this happened. I'm so sorry. I can understand how you are feeling...it must be horrible. 

:rip:R.I.P. Bugs 

Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:

:sad:

Emily


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Bugs. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2008)

So Sorry about Bugs..it happened so fast which is esp. hard 


I'm going to move this to Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. :tears2: ray: :hug2:

Binky onward, Bugs. ink iris::rainbow:

Jenk


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

So sorry Bugs passed away after the spay. Maybe it was the stress, or the pain from the surgery or a combination of bothto cause her not to eat.
Did she get some pain medicine after the spay?

Binkie free Bugs. 

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Did she get some pain medicine after the spay?


I meant (and forgot) to ask the same question. When my two bunnies were spayed, one started eating again within a few hours of returning home. My other (normally tougher girl) reacted more strongly to the pain and, thus, was put on pain medication for several extra days (per the vet's suggestion). The medication really helped to dull her discomfort, which encouraged her appetite to return.


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to here about Bugs. 

R.I.P Bugs. :rip:

I hope you get to feeling better. :hug2:

~

Karlee


----------



## pigs4 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bugs was given 4 vials of morphine to go home with. she used all that up.it was twice a day.. the baytril was pill form i had a tremendous time getting her to take that... she was not herself ever this week as she loves her bananas and apple tree leaves esp. her incision looked very good. her temp stayed normal.. Kristen- my daughter who works at the vet was here last night checking on her she said i needed to be more aggessive feeding her but now we wonder if last night us both trying to feed her got her stressed........

my son and i just buried her in my yard at the top of a hill. putting all her toys and cages away.. she has 2 outside cages and a fixed up laundry room in the basement when its too hot... we live in missouri and its been so muggy off and on..thanks a million.:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2008)

*pigs4 wrote: *


> Bugs was given 4 vials of morphine to go home with.


I didn't realize that bunnies take morphine for pain. My girls tookMetacam after their spay surgeries. That medication and Banamine are the only two pain-relievers for buns of which I'm familiar.


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Bugs.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2008)

I just looked up morphine and it is listed on medirabbit safe drugs for rabbits (Sc and IM) ,however I have never heard of this drug being used for a routine spay

very sad that she is gone :angel:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2008)

I reread the post and realize it ws not a routine spay but she had a tumor removed. 
I don't know how often morphine is used for pain ?


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2008)

How awful for you....i'm so very sorry

Rest in peace little one

Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## pigs4 (Jun 26, 2008)

buprenex i guess is not really morphine. but its derived from it..


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh no!! I'm very sorry to hear about Bugs!! poor baby!!

ink iris:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jun 26, 2008)

When I haad Bunny spayed the vet told we to watch her. She didn't eat much at all and the next day had to take her back to the vet. We gave here a IV of fluids and she perkeed up on the way home and was okay after that.



ed


----------



## pigs4 (Jun 27, 2008)

really i wish i would have known to do that...........i thought she was acting normal..........:X


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 27, 2008)

oh, i'm so sorry this happned to you!

:hug:

:rainbow:ink iris::rip:ink iris::rainbow:

*~*~*~*~Bugs~*~*~*~*

 :angelandbunny:


----------

